

How would you build traffic to a site like craiglists if it didn't exist before? - xpiamchris

What's the formula to develop traffic to a site that is valuable due to its user-generated content when you don't have the user base for it. Seems very much like a catch-22 situation. Any thoughts?
======
zach
There are generally three ways: beg, borrow or steal.

Beg - stimulating demand, i.e. marketing to random people or actually paying
people to use the site

Borrow - grafting an existing community onto the site, i.e. finding a forum
creaking under the weight of classified ads

Steal - pulling users away from a competitor, i.e. specializing for a niche or
SEO

I would recommend the latter two when you're small. If you can find vocal and
dedicated users, even from somewhere else, they're like gold.

------
egor
I guess asking this question everywhere with an actual link to your site might
also work.

~~~
xpiamchris
In that case, any comments or feedback on this site or how it could grow?
www.bidsafe.org :)

